# SFTP and virtual users



## Sigfrido (Nov 4, 2011)

Hi All!

Is it possibile to implement SFTP (FTP over SSH, not FTP with SSL/TLS) with virtual users?


I've read something from pure ftp site (* FTP over SSH.), but it seems that is a sort of tunneling: login via SSH and the FTP daemon serves only requests from localhost.

Any clue?

Thanks in advance


----------

